# community tank



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

xxx I want to make a larger community tank but have a question about compatablity of guppies...I already know that platys, mollies and some tetras will get along fine, but what about zebra danios and black skirt tetras? and if ther are any other fish that i haven't mentioned...............


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Common livebearers will get along fine as well as danios and most tetras. Be sure to keep proper male female ratios in the tank (2-3 females per male). Or go with all males.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok I think I will go with all males... I have 3, I have 1 female but she is by herself in another 10gl tank right now, she is about to pop...


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Black skirts tend to be fin nippers, especially in smallish tanks. Smaller livebearers would do fine.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

You could also try some rasaboras. I really love mine and they are pretty active. I find danio's to be a bit of a nuance nipping other fish but that's just my experience. I have a crap load of guppies in my 75 gallon. I keep with them, platies, some kind of long finned tetra, scissortail rasaboras, harlequin rasaboras, African dwarf frogs, neon tetras are always good. I haven't had any problems with this set up yet. 
I had cherry barbs in with them but they because aggressive so I have them in a 'time out tank." lol


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Harlequins need very soft and acidid water, I'm not shure that they are the best company for livebearers, that need harder water.


----------

